# Un-Christian: the Book, what have you heard?



## Spinningplates2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I know we had a thread on this last year, the book, UnChristian:What A New Generation Really Thinks About Christianity...and Why It Matters.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f71/do-we-have-pr-problem-38850/

But I never thought we would study it in our Sunday School class. Has anyone else studied this book? It seems as if it could be studied in a few seconds by saying, "Remember the Golden Rule when witnessing."


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 15, 2009)

If you into the willowcreek type of church model then go for it but otherwise do something beter for a class like matthew henry's a method for prayer, a catechism or maybe even horton's christless christianity. This is a good book maybe to read if you're a deacon or ancien (unchristian that is) and discuss what kind of church are you going to be (confessionally reformed or just willow creek with wet infants).


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say we "studied" the book UnChristian but it was the basis for a sermon series just a few months ago. 

Personally, I had major problems with some of the assumptions and made my thoughts known to our Pastor especially when the book cited "Christian leaders" such as Brian McLaren in assessing the problems with the church. If you'd like I can pm some excerpts from my letter if you think it could be helpful.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive never even heard of the book but anything that lacks discernment so much that it calls Brian McLaren a Christian, much less a Christian Leader, is not something I would want to spend my time on.


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Sep 15, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> I wouldn't say we "studied" the book UnChristian but it was the basis for a sermon series just a few months ago.
> 
> Personally, I had major problems with some of the assumptions and made my thoughts known to our Pastor especially when the book cited "Christian leaders" such as Brian McLaren in assessing the problems with the church. If you'd like I can pm some excerpts from my letter if you think it could be helpful.



I would love any help. I have read some pretty bad quotes from "former 5 point Calvinist" Brian McLaren. I will not be shy about passing the along to the teacher.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 19, 2009)

*Reaching and Keeping Teenagers (MARC Europe)*

I had a similar experience when I got the book I had quoted for years (photocopies) and found it a US style opinion poll! I seem to remember the creationist that gave me the photocopy advising me not to buy the book. 

Having just finished reading Jonathan Edwards (on revival) I am deeply impressed by the way he preached "in season and out of season". The Puritans emphasised the importance of faithfully proclaiming the word of God - not being blown about by the winds of fashion. Sometimes God chose to bless their ministry with an especial outpouring of the Spirit (revival to you and me) but for the most part it was "normal".

We seem to want instant coffee, instant dinners and instant revivals!

(When I say we I mean the church in general, I realise that the PuritanBoard is populated by very discerning coffee drinkers


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Joshua said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f58/reminder-all-pb-members-53032/



Could you please do me a favor? Look at this post I started and tell me what you would have titled it and where you would have started this thread. I really want to comply but it there not a place for questions like, "what have you heard?"


----------

